# Buy 1DX now or wait for an upgrade?



## NostraHistoria (May 3, 2013)

Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.

What is the verdict?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

Buy. Or wait...the update to the 1D X should be along in 2-3 years.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Buy. Or wait...the update to the 1D X should be along in 2-3 years.



Awesome. Thanks for the advice. 

It is time to get the best finally.


----------



## expatinasia (May 4, 2013)

Well that was easy.


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2013)

Buy buy buy


----------



## bycostello (May 4, 2013)

if you need it buy it now


----------



## Click (May 4, 2013)

Don't wait, buy it if you need it.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 4, 2013)

Is there a specific reason you want 1dx? If I were you, I'd buy either 5d mark iii or 7d mark ii (hopefully released soon). I'm pretty sure either one will be more than enough for you, especially if you don't photograph for living. Save some money and get 1dx/1dx ii or high-megapixel camera later.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

There are many good discussion points about such a purchase.
[list type=decimal]
[*]What do you shoot with now?
[*]Why do you want/need a 1DX?
[*]What do you think a 1DX MkII will have that the 1DX doesn't?
[*]Do you need/want these additional speculative features?
[/list]

If your current camera is letting you down, get the 1DX.
If you want it just because you want it, get the 1DX.
If you don't have a pretty good idea of what a MkII will have that you need over the 1DX, get the 1DX.
If a 1DX can do the job/satisfy the desire you have for a new camera, get the 1DX.

I want a 1DX, I even have the money set aside for one, but I don't need it, so I am in the slightly unusual position of making a conscious decision to wait and see what the MkII brings. Some of the many features I'd really like from the current camera are the medium iso performance, 800-3200 iso; the newer RT flash integration, the better screen, the multiple exposure function, the second joystick etc etc. I could get a couple of 5D MkIII's to get the MP I demand and use, but at this point I am happy to wait.


----------



## crasher8 (May 4, 2013)

That is going to be one long wait.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> That is going to be one long wait.



1D: thirty months
1D MkII: twenty one months
1D MkIIN: fifteen months
1D MkIII: thirty three months
1D MkIV: thirty one months
1DX: eighteen months and counting

I estimate that the replacement will be around the thirty six month mark, so another eighteen months is fine by me. If I get work beforehand that demands the better features of the 1DX then I'll get one, but at the moment I am content to wait. I will not buy a lower pixel count than I have unless there is an overwhelming need for me to, on the other hand I have no interest in a very high MP camera.

Don't forget many of these tools are bought by companies on buying cycles, Canon needs to keep renewing their products to keep these big buyers buying, if there is nothing new for them on the 36 month mark they just won't renew, they will just keep their old cameras until a newer overdue model is released.

Canon might like to think they have drew a line in the sand saying the 1DX replaced the 1Ds MkIII, but they fooled nobody, certainly no 1Ds MkIII owners. They will come out with a high MP camera that will be the logical 1Ds replacement, then the 1DX will fall back to being the higher turnover pro "sports" camera.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 4, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> There are many good discussion points about such a purchase.
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]What do you shoot with now?
> [*]Why do you want/need a 1DX?
> ...



I want the best camera there is. I am a perfectionist and I always want the best of everything. 

I read an article that compared the 1DX to the model that is slightly cheaper that it, and it said that the only better thing about the cheaper camera was more MPX. Other than that one point, the 1DX was obviously superior in every single way. 

As for the "1DX MkII", is it mistyped? I see no "1DX MkII." I guess you just mistyped it.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

No, you asked if you should wait for an upgrade, speculatively that would be called a 1DX MkII. 

There is no _"best camera there is"_ it depends what you want to do with it. There are several features the 5D MkIII has that make it a "better" buy for many people over the 1DX. Those that need a 1DX generally have no interest in a 5D MkIII. Is a $100,000 Hummer "better" than a $100,000 Ferrari? It depends on what you want to do with it.........


----------



## verysimplejason (May 4, 2013)

Who doesn't want a 1DX???  If you can afford it and you've already got the lenses that you want, then buy it by all means. Also start exercising those biceps and neck. I tell you, you'll gonna need it. 

IQ wise, it's Canon's best for now but not by a big margin if you consider other Canon FFs like 5D3 and 6D. Feature wise, it's the best from Canon.


----------



## robbymack (May 4, 2013)

So last month you wanted to wait to pick up a new version of a 55-250, so yes by all means I can tell you need a 1dx for your professional work. then again why not wait for a 1dx mark iv? I've heard it will come with a Klingon death ray...


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs.com said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > There are many good discussion points about such a purchase.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought that a perfectionist doesn't have to have the best gear but instead can achieve the best out of what he has. So, what do you have right now and what're you trying to achieve with 1dx? But if you're trying to get the best, maybe you should look at 1dc instead of 1dx?


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> What is the verdict?



BUY IT....I don't see the point of waiting for replacement. Most 5D III owners would drooling for 1D X, including myself


----------



## RGF (May 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Buy. Or wait...the update to the 1D X should be along in 2-3 years.



Why do say that? Seriously I would like to understand your logic. FOr example the 1Dx is about a year old and based upon history the 1Ds was updated every 3-4 years. Is that correct?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 4, 2013)

If you have to ask, you don't need it.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Buy. Or wait...the update to the 1D X should be along in 2-3 years.
> ...



The 1DX is 18 months old, no other 1D has gone more than 36 months apart from the 1Ds MkIII, and the 1DX is NOT a 1Ds MkIII replacement. This gives the 1DX a historical replacement cycle of within the next 18 months.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 4, 2013)

So then what does the X mean?


----------



## melbournite (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > There are many good discussion points about such a purchase.
> ...



If you are a perfectionist, I would wait. As long as there are no shots that you might regret missing between then and now. ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

It means we (Canon) wanted more time to actually come out with a 1Ds MkIII/industry leading top of the line replacement and thought we cold pull a PR stunt and the wool over a few people's eyes.

There was a very good reason Canon and Nikon made two very distinct "pro" bodies, one very much orientated to sports and general shooters, the other orientated towards studio and landscape. Now the D800 has proven that much higher mp can be used effectively by the best glass, you don't replace a 21mp camera with an 18mp camera when your competitor just went from 24mp to 36mp. Even if the high mp Canon is not a 1 series, it doesn't alter the point that the 1DX is looked on as a "sports/general purpose" camera and these tools have typically had a less than three year lifespan.


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 4, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Who doesn't want a 1DX???  If you can afford it and you've already got the lenses that you want, then buy it by all means. *Also start exercising those biceps and neck. I tell you, you'll gonna need it*.



Nice one! LMAO!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## stilscream (May 4, 2013)

I have a 7d, a 5d3, a 1d4 and now a 1dx. The 1dx does everything those other three do plus more. I am not a pro, but I don't miss the other bodies for 1 second. If you aren't doing a lot of high speed action shots, I would urge you to get a 6d though. I love bif photography which is why I upgraded. I also shoot mostly low light situations. 5d3 is nice, but not fast enough at only 6fps. I might keep the 7d for birds in the wild, with my 600 f4 version 1, but I doubt it. 1d4 is great, but not as user friendly.


----------



## celliottuk (May 4, 2013)

If you want amazing low light performance and a high shutter speed with a full frame sensor, there's nothing out there or on the horizon, that gets close. Buy it today and start being amazed!
But, whilst you are waiting for Mr DHL to arrive, I really suggest a diet of protein drinks, and massive upper body workouts-you are going to need them!


----------



## DArora (May 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If you have to ask, you don't need it.


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 4, 2013)

DArora said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to ask, you don't need it.
> ...


Just because he does not know when a new upgrade will come out, he does not need it? :


----------



## garyknrd (May 4, 2013)

I just bought a new Mark IV about three months ago now. I was in BKK yesterday and the price of the 1DX was 5,700 ( from Japan ), so over here it is dropping. I am hoping in another 18-24 months I can pick one up for a little more than I paid for the 1D mark IV which was 3600 new ( after my VAT refund ). I am hoping for 4800 new in about two years. 
My thinking on the new cameras anyway. I am more interested in the 7D II if it ever hits?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> DArora said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Irrelevant. If you need the camera, you buy the camera.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 4, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> CustomizedMacs.com said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I did not know about that model before. 12K is a little too much money. It looks like it is used just for movies though.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 4, 2013)

I'd wait for Canon to release a "real" "flagship" model.

See this thread, you'll "learn" a lot: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13910.0


----------



## FatDaddyJones (May 4, 2013)

You don't need to wait for an upgrade. The Magic Lantern firmware offers the Klingon death ray now, although it's still in the beta testing phase. I believe that it's the function that ML warns you not to use.


----------



## wD_Boston (May 4, 2013)

Interesting, it appears that most posts advising not to buy the 1Dx are coming from those who don't even own one.

camera envy much....

I don't care if he's a pro or a total newb to photography. If you can afford it then by all means buy it. It's *your* money.


----------



## pensive tomato (May 4, 2013)

Well, not necessarily. Sure, if the OP wants the current Canon flagship camera, then get the 1D X. As others have pointed out, a mkII replacement is not in the horizon judging by previous product cycles; although the mythical high MP 1D body may be announced within a year (nothing but rumors).

Nonetheless, two other considerations come to mind when buying a new camera, OP:

1) What do you shoot currently? What uses do you envision for your new camera?
2) What lenses do you have? Do you have more pressing needs on that front?

Even if the OP has all the money in the world, I get the impression that he/she is looking to make an informed decision.


----------



## s2kdriver80 (May 4, 2013)

Call me weird, but in my case, I would opt for the 5D3, even if the 1DX were the same price. I carry around two bodies usually (even on travel/planes) and the extra size would be a liability.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Maybe. Canon could have totally lied when they stated that the 1Ds and 1D lines were being merged in the 1D X. But they stated that - explicitly. 



privatebydesign said:


> There was a very good reason Canon and Nikon made two very distinct "pro" bodies, one very much orientated to sports and general shooters, the other orientated towards studio and landscape. Now the D800 has proven that much higher mp can be used effectively by the best glass, you don't replace a 21mp camera with an 18mp camera when your competitor just went from 24mp to 36mp. *Even if the high mp Canon is not a 1 series*, it doesn't alter the point that the 1DX is looked on as a "sports/general purpose" camera and these tools have typically had a less than three year lifespan.



Exactly. The hypothetical Canon high MP body might be an EOS 3D (or whataver), a non-1-series body. Also, you seem to be starting your clock from the announcement of the 1D X, not it's actual release. The length of time from announcement to release for the high end stuff seems to be growing, not shrinking. So even if the replacement is announced 32 months after the last announcement, the real availability might be 3.5 years or more. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I do think that Canon is putting less emphasis on the 1-series - they're making a great camera, but the consolidation of the two sub-lines is an acknowledgment that while the flagship is important, it's not a major contributor to their dSLR revenue.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 4, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> Well, not necessarily. Sure, if the OP wants the current Canon flagship camera, then get the 1D X. As others have pointed out, a mkII replacement is not in the horizon judging by previous product cycles; although the mythical high MP 1D body may be announced within a year (nothing but rumors).
> 
> Nonetheless, two other considerations come to mind when buying a new camera, OP:
> 
> ...



Right now, I am just taking pictures of books. I want the camera for the best still pictures there are. I went on Sigma's site and saw that pictures there were significantly better than what my camera produces. I want that same quality.

I have a 18-55mm and a 55-250mm. Both Canon. I am pleased with both. I am not a specialist in cameras though.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



We will have to wait and see, of course, but if the high MP camera is a 1DXs, then the current "sport" shooters dream, the 1Dx, would be in line for replacement in about 12-18 months. If the 1DXs is a "3D"/D800 then the 1DX is due for replacement in 12-18 months!

Many things will factor into the equation, most of which we will never know, but if Canon are developing a big MP sensor, and they must be, the majority of the actual body R&D costs are recovered by the 1Dx so the 1DXs shouldn't cost Canon too much money and effort, they wouldn't need to spend huge money developing it or recover huge money in sales. They almost certainly made the 5D MkII to recover R&D costs and lower manufacturing costs of the 1Ds MkIII sensor. If/when Nikon come out with a 1D4x then their hand will be played, they will have to answer, at the moment the 5D MkIII stacks up very well against the D800, but there is a good high end market for these $7-8,000 cameras. Even if Nikon don't come out with a D4x they will come out with a D5, in about 12-18 months.

Heck put a 5D MkIII sensor in a 1Dx, lower the frame rate to 10fps, do the usual 1 series software tweaks and you already have the 1Dx MkII, I'd buy two of them.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 4, 2013)

As I read more, I think I will wait for an upgrade.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2013)

Don't buy the upgrade, wait for the next upgrade after the upgrade.


----------



## pensive tomato (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Right now, I am just taking pictures of books. I want the camera for the best still pictures there are. I went on Sigma's site and saw that pictures there were significantly better than what my camera produces. I want that same quality.
> 
> I have a 18-55mm and a 55-250mm. Both Canon. I am pleased with both. I am not a specialist in cameras though.



Well we know there are a number of factors that affect the quality of a picture besides the camera, such as lenses, camera supports, lighting, post-production, and sheer technique.

It can be argued that comparable IQ can be delivered by all current Canon FF cameras under a wide range of conditions, so you can consider the Canon 5D mkiii and even the 6D if you're mostly taking pictures of static objects.

If you go into a FF camera, one thing that will need to upgrade is your lenses. Your EF-S lenses won't work on any Canon FF camera, and better lenses may be needed to deliver top IQ anyway. As you upgrade consider the EF 24-70mm mkii, a 70-200mm tele to replace the 55-250mm, and perhaps some primes regarding your needs.


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 4, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> CustomizedMacs said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, I am just taking pictures of books. I want the camera for the best still pictures there are. I went on Sigma's site and saw that pictures there were significantly better than what my camera produces. I want that same quality.
> ...



Are you serious that those two lenses will not work on the DX1?


----------



## bornshooter (May 4, 2013)

IMO it will be 4 years at the earliest before a replacement is here..and honestly there is nothing i would change about the 1dx for me it's perfect


----------



## Rob Wiebe (May 4, 2013)

If you need it, or want it and can afford it, grab it. If you always wait for the next best thing, well, you might never buy. I love mine.


----------



## crasher8 (May 4, 2013)

Ok, let me get this straight…..a 7k camera without a lens just for shooting 'books'? And you are bummed the crummiest lens in the lineup won't work with it? 

How about meeting this issue halfway? Get a 6D and a few amazing pieces of glass. You'll have a couple grand left over for getting your boat repainted.


----------



## s2kdriver80 (May 4, 2013)

Since you are after perfection or as close to it as possible, I would advise against the 1DX in your situation. The body is just a small part of the camera budget and I take it from your reaction that cost eventually will become an object if you start purchasing the proper tools. Comparing my old Rebel T2i/T3i to my 5D3 images at low ISOs, I can't tell any difference using top glass on them.


----------



## pensive tomato (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Are you serious that those two lenses will not work on the DX1?



In case you didn't know, EF-S lenses extend further into the camera when mounted to provide a narrower image circle that's closer to the sensor of an APS-C camera. This brings benefits in design and cost when using a smaller sensor. EF-S lenses can't and should never be mounted on FF cameras, as that can affect (I think actually break) the camera's mirror (a FF camera has a larger sensor and a correspondently larger mirror).

As others have mentioned, if you're interested in top IQ, then glass would be a priority regardless of camera. There are a number of benefits to going to a FF camera IQ-wise. I already said that a 6D or a 5D mkiii with the 24-70mm mkii will give you a great general purpose kit.

A solid tripod and head are priorities if I'm getting right in my head what you want to shoot. Great camera support doesn't come cheap, but it's usually a good investment.


----------



## And-Rew (May 4, 2013)

Want to comment, but recent post by OP seem to lend to a not so genuine thread - sorry if that is not the case.

But i'm puzzled by some one who has followed this forum and not realised that: 

IQ is as much (more some would say) than body
Top End Canon bodies require top end (usually expensive) glass
Opted for a 1DX because it is 'the best' - but that is such a subjective statement. I would argue that Medium Format will take a lot of beating for IQ - and Hassalblad prices are not that much more for body and lens than the 1DX with an L lens. The MF cameras just don't do moving subjects like a 1DX - so which is 'the best'?


----------



## s2kdriver80 (May 4, 2013)

Word... a good tripod + head will cost a few thousand easy, especially with a heavier body. Then he needs to look at lighting options as well. Body is starting to look like a small factor in the scheme of things.


----------



## brett b (May 4, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> pensive tomato said:
> 
> 
> > CustomizedMacs said:
> ...



It's true.
But considering you will primarily be shooting books and you say you have the money for a 1DX, it would be a better idea to buy a 5DIII (half the cost of a 1DX) and use the difference to upgrade your lenses. 
Then, in a year or two, you will have a better understanding of your needs and what you may or may not be lacking from that set up. At that time, the question of the rumored high MP body will be answered and we'll know more about where Canon is heading regarding studio/landscape vs. sports/pj bodies...including the 1DX replacement. 
I shoot with a 1DX and I love it. But I am mainly shooting moving subjects often in dim, ever changing light. I need the speed and the high ISO capabilities. This body has given me the ability to use one body instead of two. I used to shoot with the 1DIV & 1DsIII. The 1DsIII was used mainly for performer headshots. At this point I am satisfied that the 1DX images for headshots are as good as the 1DsIII's. The slight diff in MP doesn't matter in my case (I really need to sell the 2 cams I'm no longer using), however I will likely be very interested in the high MP body.
If you purchase a 5DIII and a few good L lenses, when the next gen bodies are announced/released you will know whether it makes sense for you to upgrade. 
Good luck!


----------



## airfang (May 4, 2013)

really?? The OP only has an 18-55mm and a 55-250mm and people are suggesting him buying a 1DX?

If OP has the money for a 1DX, I'd suggest getting a 5D3 + 2470 II + 70-200 II. Getting a 1DX alone would mean no lens to use for OP


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

And-Rew said:


> Want to comment, but recent post by OP seem to lend to a not so genuine thread



+1



airfang said:


> Getting a 1DX alone would mean no lens to use for OP



To which the OP may reply, "Wait, you mean I need a lens to take a picture with a 1D X??


----------



## pensive tomato (May 4, 2013)

I would still give the OP the benefit of the doubt, this wouldn't be the first time that I've run into someone with a significant amount of money and unclear needs.

Hey everybody here was once a newbie, if not the joke's on me!


----------



## stilscream (May 4, 2013)

For taking pictures of books?? I need to correct my former statement. How about invest in lights, a 580 exii and a 50 1.8. Maybe buy a dvd or book on photography and lighting. No need for a 1dx for that.


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2013)

How on earth did this thread get to be 4 pages long!

I think, CR should have a one Special "Fun" section for:

Suspect threads (such as this one, and quite a few others of late)
Joke threads
Other topics other than Cameras

Those three topics, and possibly a couple more, can reside in just one sub-forum.


----------



## tron (May 5, 2013)

I someone wants the best who are we to discourage them?

Canon could use the money to improve their R&D department... :


----------



## s2kdriver80 (May 5, 2013)

Taking pics of static subjects in controlled settings - I'd say the body is the least significant factor in this case. Lens, lighting, support, and most important, knowledge are far more important in getting the shot. Without having those, the 1DX won't provide any magic.


----------



## birtembuk (May 5, 2013)

Funny thread, and confirmed: it's not April 1rst ... 

OP, buy a 6D with a 24-70 f/2.8 II. Coming from 55-250mm on whatever APS-C body, you'll be flat amazed. The rest is just skill and hard work. The pictures you see in magazines are produced by professionals taking extreme care of every detail. On the shooting set and in post-production. You want to to same ? The 1Dx won't help you a milligram. Rather, invest in books and courses.

A 1Dx requires commitment. It's a tool for the extreme. It's a 3 pounds brick. It's for the pros, the artists, the ultimate enthusiasts, those who may take days for only one picture that satisfy them. If you're not ready to invest in time and perfectionism, don't go for it, you'll be disappointed. How many 1Dx purchased by lottery winners and 300k'ers sitting at home after only 3 months ... ?


----------



## dolina (May 5, 2013)

Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.

I know many will disagree but look up the product cycles and dates of the announcement and shipments of both the 1D and 1Ds.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 5, 2013)

dolina said:


> Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.
> 
> I know many will disagree but look up the product cycles and dates of the announcement and shipments of both the 1D and 1Ds.



You're going to be really disappointed in October and especially in January.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Right now, I am just taking pictures of books. I want the camera for the best still pictures there are. I went on Sigma's site and saw that pictures there were significantly better than what my camera produces. I want that same quality.
> 
> I have a 18-55mm and a 55-250mm. Both Canon. I am pleased with both. I am not a specialist in cameras though.



@ OP - 1D X is not the best camera to photograph books, unless those books have wings.

For still shooting, get 5D II, 6D or 5D III. Sell all your current lenses and start with L primes and/or 24-70 f2.8 II.


----------



## Durand_C (May 5, 2013)

Based on what the OP has stated, it seems like this is either someone who is new to the craft of Photography or a joke thread. Nobody who is doing any kind of research would think that the 18-55 kit lens would work on a camera body that has Pro / Pricey / Technical / Built like a tank written all over it. You certainly wouldn't think that while holding the 18-55 lens.

I dont own a 1DX, but use one at job nearly every day. Being very familiar with most of the Canon FF non 1D series bodies I can honestly say that the 1DX is fantastic to use, but there are some things that bug me and work better on my 5D Classic. 

For someone just buying one willy nilly, and not knowing how to navigate fluently around the technical menus, settings, button locations versus an APS-C body, or earlier 5D series body, it will seem very confusing and not easy. 

The lack of a "Dial", huge battery, myriad focusing options, vast menus, heavy, and showy HAVE to play into someone's reason for purchase. 

To be brutally honest, if I saw someone trying to mount a EF-S lens to a 1DX i'd think they are a dork. 

BUT, to each his own, and maybe that "want" is just too tempting to say no to.


----------



## bornshooter (May 5, 2013)

Ok the OP is taking the micky anyone can see that,but if he is being serious which i doubt if he is really is shooting books whatever that's all about then i would recommend go nikon d800e route and i am a big canon fan but go to nikon rumours they can help you there.


----------



## eml58 (May 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> CustomizedMacs said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, I am just taking pictures of books. I want the camera for the best still pictures there are. I went on Sigma's site and saw that pictures there were significantly better than what my camera produces. I want that same quality.
> ...



Dylan777 takes the prize for riposte "@ OP - 1D X is not the best camera to photograph books, unless those books have wings." I'm sure said tongue in cheek.

This is Hilarious Dylan777, really, I'm falling out of my chair at the moment.

This wasn't ever going to be a very serious thread, but man it has gone from just Funny, to down right hilarious.

A 1Dx for photographing Books... Yep, knew I wasn't pushing myself enough.

Maybe the Op is looking for one of these ????


----------



## blonigan16 (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that this is the same person who wanted to put a petal hood on a 55-250 a few months back regardless of the fact the lens rotates when it focuses?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13257.0


----------



## noisejammer (May 5, 2013)

blonigan16 said:


> Has anyone noticed that this is the same person who wanted to put a petal hood on a 55-250 a few months back regardless of the fact the lens rotates when it focuses?
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13257.0


... and further down the same thread, a 50-250 was the choice because a $474 70-200/4 was too expensive.... and now a $7k body might not be good enough?

I suppose the OP could have won the lottery or inherited a pile of cash... it's a pity you can't acquire knowledge the same way.


----------



## Northstar (May 5, 2013)

I had been thinking that the OP was new to photography, but I just read through some of the "petal hood" discussion and now I'm not so sure if this isn't a joke.

Anyway...OP...forget about spending $6700 on a 1dx for shooting books, a 1dx is for sports or fast moving wildlife...let me help you upgrade your image IQ dramatically:

Buy a canon 5D3 with kit lens 24-105L .....$3500. (Comes with awesome petal hood) ;D

Invest in two good primes, 50 1.4 and 100 2.8 macro.....$1000

Invest in quality lighting......$1500 People new to photography usually don't understand the importance of light.

Invest in a quality tripod and head ......$600

Invest in Apple Aperture or Lightroom and learn to edit and enhance images.....$100

Invest some time in thoroughly reading a "basics of photography" book.

There...now you have spent your $6700 wisely. Do these six things and i guarantee you will up your image IQ dramatically..


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2013)

Looks like the mods removed the .com from the OP's name. I expect these inane posts were merely a vehicle to drive SEO traffic to his website.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 5, 2013)

I guess we'll have to wait about a year or so to see similar "Buy now or wait" threads appearing every other day


----------



## tron (May 5, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.
> ...


Well, he didn't mention the year, did he? ;D


----------



## barton springs (May 6, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> As I read more, I think I will wait for an upgrade.



After reading some of your prior posts on canon rumors forum 
I wouldn't invest into anything above a 7D until you have a better
understanding of the technical aspects of things like why a 55-250
lens won't work on a FF body or that you'd even think of using
that lens on a 1DX. 

Also a 1DX really is a body for pros or extremely advanced amateurs
or extremely well off $$ people.... or extremely well off people *and 
off their rockers that don't have a good understanding of camera gear.

If you want the best Canon body yes the 1DX is the best for pros since it's
got a rock solid build with the latest and greatest features.


----------



## CarlTN (May 6, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> 
> What is the verdict?



If you're not an expert you might be better off not buying a 1DX at all. Or better yet, sponsor an "expert" who needs one more than you. The 5D3 might be more than good enough for you. I can only guess.


----------



## Derrick (May 9, 2013)

I can find no reason to purchase a 1Dx in preference to my 1Ds3 or even 1Ds2. Virtually all my shooting is at 100 ISO


----------



## WPJ (May 9, 2013)

CustomizedMacs said:


> Are you serious that those two lenses will not work on the DX1?



seriously, I mean seriously you're a perfectionist and,your using a soccer mom glass and don't even know it. More money than brains.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2013)

Durand_C said:


> Based on what the OP has stated, it seems like this is either someone who is new to the craft of Photography or a joke thread. Nobody who is doing any kind of research would think that the 18-55 kit lens would work on a camera body that has Pro / Pricey / Technical / Built like a tank written all over it. You certainly wouldn't think that while holding the 18-55 lens.
> 
> I dont own a 1DX, but use one at job nearly every day. Being very familiar with most of the Canon FF non 1D series bodies I can honestly say that the 1DX is fantastic to use, but there are some things that bug me and work better on my 5D Classic.
> 
> ...



You should see the OP's other threads if you think this one is good...

I can see the next thread already
"WTF? my 1Dx has no Dial help! should i return it oh" 

and 

"how can i get an adapter to use my 18-55 with petal hood on my 1Dx"

or 

"the noise from the 1Dx makes my ears hurt why does it have to be so loud?"

it's gonna be a corker


----------



## CarlTN (May 10, 2013)

If this is a joke thread, why is it allowed to continue? I was under the impression that the moderator has a general lack of a sense of humor...no offense to him of course, ;-).

Having not known any history of the OP, I assumed it was just another person who likes to throw money around. Photography is not remotely the only segment where that goes on! Just look at most any "reality tv" show lately.


----------



## Hill Benson (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like a camera salesman purging all the crap he has to deal with on a daily basis. (People with a lot more money than sense or photographic ability)


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 12, 2013)

Buy now. It's technology halfway through the product cycle and people like you provide the funding for future product improvements whether you know how to use them or not. You'll help the economy, maybe get a few
decent snapshots and provide some struggling photographer a good deal when you sell it to upgrade.


----------



## Northstar (May 13, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Buy now. It's technology halfway through the product cycle and people like you provide the funding for future product improvements whether you know how to use them or not. You'll help the economy, maybe get a few
> decent snapshots and provide some struggling photographer a good deal when you sell it to upgrade.




Now that's some funny stuff


----------



## NostraHistoria (May 20, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Buy now. It's technology halfway through the product cycle and people like you provide the funding for future product improvements whether you know how to use them or not. You'll help the economy, maybe get a few
> decent snapshots and provide some struggling photographer a good deal when you sell it to upgrade.



Sounds like you are the poor, struggling photographer who was to buy used cameras. It goes for the rest of you who want to go on toddler's tantrum. Smart people do not ridicule. Only the ones who have inferiority complexes do it.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2013)

This thread reminds me of this guy


----------



## wockawocka (May 21, 2013)

The wait for the 1Ds3 to be replaced was silly, even with the 1DX announces it was what, 8 months? before release.

So they combined the 1Ds and 1D cameras into one body and made it kick ass. You betcha they will be a much longer wait for the replacement than ever before. 3 years counting from now.

I don't think there is anything Canon can improve on this current model to make me switch to another body. Other than a true silent shutter.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 21, 2013)

We all know that buying a top professional grade camera makes a newbies photos instantly better! 
We all know that it's the camera body and not the lens that matters and either can make up for an lack of tallent or photographic experiance!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Dwight (May 21, 2013)

dolina said:


> Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.
> 
> I know many will disagree but look up the product cycles and dates of the announcement and shipments of both the 1D and 1Ds.



No disrespect meant, but I think you'll be utterly disappointed, man!


----------



## Dwight (May 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I had been thinking that the OP was new to photography, but I just read through some of the "petal hood" discussion and now I'm not so sure if this isn't a joke.
> 
> Anyway...OP...forget about spending $6700 on a 1dx for shooting books, a 1dx is for sports or fast moving wildlife...let me help you upgrade your image IQ dramatically:
> 
> ...



I realize part of your reply was made in jest (rightfully so due to the nature of this thread), but none are truer than your words, Northstar! How you been? Still working the 5DM3 and the 1DX, I assume. Saw that you picked up a 300 f/2.8 already...I'm so envious. Looking to get a 300 f/2.8 II as well...sigh...


----------



## Dwight (May 21, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> I don't think there is anything Canon can improve on this current model to make me switch to another body. Other than a true silent shutter.



Totally agree with you, bro! On both sentences quoted above. If the 1DX had a true silent shutter...I'd sell my 5DM3 (at a loss if had to) in a heartbeat and pick up another 1DX. For all things these two models are similar, the silent shutter is one of those things that sets the 5DM3 apart.


----------



## M.ST (May 21, 2013)

Re to: Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.

Very funny. 

No 1Dx upgrade will be announced late October 2013. 

Maybe a 7D Mark II will be announced in October 2013.


----------



## dlleno (May 21, 2013)

Dwight said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Upgrade will be announced by late October and will ship by January. I'm also waiting.
> ...



I haven't figured out if this is a real thread or not. I mean, this is a rumor site, and one can say anything even without evidence, but some statements just don't even make sense. Even a cursory review of the 1 series product life cycles reveals no such extraordinary possibility, and to assert that the 1DX will be refreshed in October 2013 ignores Canon's announcement that the 1DX was the amalgamation of 1D and 1Ds bodies. Unless you count the lifespan of the 1D mark II N, you just can't construe history to expect a 1DX refresh when the body is only a year and a half old. 

we will probably see a new body in 2014 (or at least more announcements), but it won't be a 1DX refresh. Its more likely to be a new body with Canon's new 180nm mfg process and first competitive attempt at an improved DR, high MP landscapes type body. Its too soon to tell, but it appears this could be a single 1-series body, a single body that is not a 1 series, or we might see more than one body introduced or announced. 

On a similar note, we can't expect a refresh of the 5D3 either, in 2014 (my opinion) since it is barely a year and a half old right now and still selling like gangbusters. When it does arrive, the refresh of this body would still, it seems to me, preserve the 5D heritage, i.e. high ISO wedding/event work, and not venture into the landscape space. 

Personally I expect one camera in 2014 that will be sufficiently differentiated from the 1DX and 5D3 so as to preserve these for refresh in a couple of years time -- Canon's way of forcing the market. If they do introduce a high MP body that is not a 1 series, then it will have to avoid stepping on the 5D3's toes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

dlleno said:


> If they do introduce a high MP body that is not a 1 series, then it will have to avoid stepping on the 5D3's toes.



<4 fps, and the 6D's AF system. Done.


----------



## dlleno (May 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > If they do introduce a high MP body that is not a 1 series, then it will have to avoid stepping on the 5D3's toes.
> ...



yea that would sure do it all right. It would be an interesting separastion of the market, i.e. come in both "above" and "below" the D800.


----------



## CarlTN (May 21, 2013)

Now that magic lantern has supposedly hacked the 5D3 to deliver raw video that is comparable or superior to the Black Magic cinema camera at a similar price, I suspect even more 5D3's will be sold than before.

I finally got around to seeing "Iron Man 3" yesterday. The 3D is a total waste here, in my opinion. But I watched to the end of the credits on a friends' advice, since there's a mildy witty scene that pops up there. I also noticed they credited Canon EOS as one of the camera systems used...I assume they used the 1Dc, or something else?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > If they do introduce a high MP body that is not a 1 series, then it will have to avoid stepping on the 5D3's toes.
> ...



please god no! FPS i dont care but hell even the rebels get better AF than the 6D!


----------



## dlleno (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dlleno said:
> ...



yea it will be interesting to see if Canon produces a 6D-"ish" big megapickle body. Assuming better sensor technology, the implication would be that such a camera would equal or outrun the 6D in every way, which means it will either kill the 6D or be priced accordingly. But with a higher price would come increased expectation for, or frustration with the low end AF, which is an argument in favor of something better. But it can't be too much better than the 6D because the 6D is already Canon's statement of separation between entry level FF and 5D3, and such a camera can't kill either of those. Is there room for a FF body "in between" 6D and 5D3 without killing either?


----------



## dude (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm looking at the 1DX. Being only 18 months old I would expect it to sell through Christmas then just like Apple, Canon would flood the market with product refreshes. I normally wouldn't care but the new dual pix sensor could be a big deal between current 1DX and "future 1DX". 

Everyone thinking 2014 for 1DX refresh or do you believe it pushes to 2015?


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2013)

I would be very surprised if we see a 1DX replacement in 2014.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> 
> What is the verdict?



I'm strucggling to get my head around this comment "Im not an expert" and yet you are about to buy a 12fps top of the tier, current state of the art professional camera, which happens to be the most expensive DSLR in Canon's portfolio. I'm pretty confident that you would be better served with either a 6D, 7D or 5DIII. There are very few photographers who really need the 1Dx's benefits.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 23, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> NostraHistoria said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> ...



For Canon's sake just let him/her purchase a 1D-X. I don't care if anyone is some sort of genius photography artist or just a hobbyist. If you can buy the best, why bother with the rest?


----------



## dude (Sep 23, 2013)

I am with you. Let him. It helps Canon, the Canon eco system, everyone. If every camera they sold was a 1DX just imagine how much more R&D Canon could invest to make a better next version.

I just can't see them not upgrading to the new Dual Pixel sensor a later than 2014 but I guess 2015 makes more sense as stated above.

[/quote]

For Canon's sake just let him/her purchase a 1D-X. I don't care if anyone is some sort of genius photography artist or just a hobbyist. If you can buy the best, why bother with the rest?
[/quote]


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 23, 2013)

My philosophy is "BUY ONE NOW IF YOU NEED IT." The savings you make in waiting has to offset the lost opportunity cost in not having it sooner.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 23, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> NostraHistoria said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> ...



well,, the purpose of the question is clearly stated. The OP wants comments on the 1DX life cycle; he did not ask us to infer anything about his photography skills or whether or not he is worthy of a 1DX. He asked if it is time to buy or wait; why not just try to answer the question that was asked? As for the "not an expert" comment -- and especially for the purpose of answsering the question, Note that the OP was admitting non-familiarity with rumors, and lifecycles. 

The 1DX lifecycle isn't something I pay much attention to, but with that in mind I would suggest that the camera is still "young" as regards Canon's typical 1 series timelines. We may see a different body introduced or announced in the next year, but such a body would not replace the 1DX - it it more likely to optimize for a different core capability set (landscapes). 

So my comment to the OP would be to try and analyze your needs/wants and let that help drive your decision: For example, if your desire is to optimize for sports and action, and you have the need or want the capability now, then buy the 1DX for sure. I don 't see Canon updating its flagship sports/action camera very soon. However, if sports/action isn't the most important of your goals and you have the luxury of watching for a while, especially if you are planing only one purchase, then wait a year and see what 2014 announcments might come down.

That said, if money will never be an issue then even if Canon does introduce another body in the next 12-18 months you can always buy that one when it comes out, and either keep or sell your 1DX.


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm no expert either- what I am is very clumsy, and accident prone- and thsi was a driving force in determing my choice for the 1DX- that and the fact that it's rated at more than twice the shutter count of the 5D111 AND it's basically a waterproof camera, and I'm always gettign caught in the rain when 2 miles up a trail looking for scenery to shoot=- Plus, don't forget, you can get the shutter mechanism replaced for not too much money if and when it does crap out, which will further extend the life fo the camera/investment- plus, you will have an awesoem 12 frame per second camera with a beefy feel to it that's rugged and tough- and if you're accident prone like me, you won't have to wrry abotu knockign any dials off the camera liek you would if you had the 5D111 or 7D or 6D or whatever-

Now, the question becoems shoudl you wait? I woudl say yes, wait for the updated version- there were a few issues with hte 1Dx as well as thigns peopel didn't like abotu hte 1DX that might be improved upon in next version IF there is goiogn to be a next version? The 1DX was kind of a first geenration camera, and had a few kinks like most first edition models- which eventaully get worked out- soem features were not present that users wished liked GPS inbuilt, incamera HDR, Wifi inbuilt, better highlight and shadow settings for better results in either highlights or shadows- (the current 1DX isn't that great compared with otuer cameras in thsi department yet) as well as soem lowl ight focusing point issues and an umber of other smaller issues-- but of course none o these means much if you're not itnerested in thsoe features anyways- but if they can be offered for aroudn the same price- in an updated version, then they woudl be ni=ce to have IF you decide they are useful-

The ISO capabiklities of the 1DX are icnredible compared to my 7D- I was actually kinda shocked at how high I could go and get pretty decent resutls with hte 1DX- plus full frame was a treat-


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 1, 2013)

Nazareth said:


> I'm no expert either- what I am is very clumsy, and accident prone- and thsi was a driving force in determing my choice for the 1DX- that and the fact that it's rated at more than twice the shutter count of the 5D111 AND it's basically a waterproof camera, and I'm always gettign caught in the rain when 2 miles up a trail looking for scenery to shoot=- Plus, don't forget, you can get the shutter mechanism replaced for not too much money if and when it does crap out, which will further extend the life fo the camera/investment- plus, you will have an awesoem 12 frame per second camera with a beefy feel to it that's rugged and tough- and if you're accident prone like me, you won't have to wrry abotu knockign any dials off the camera liek you would if you had the 5D111 or 7D or 6D or whatever-
> 
> Now, the question becoems shoudl you wait? I woudl say yes, wait for the updated version- there were a few issues with hte 1Dx as well as thigns peopel didn't like abotu hte 1DX that might be improved upon in next version IF there is goiogn to be a next version? The 1DX was kind of a first geenration camera, and had a few kinks like most first edition models- which eventaully get worked out- soem features were not present that users wished liked GPS inbuilt, incamera HDR, Wifi inbuilt, better highlight and shadow settings for better results in either highlights or shadows- (the current 1DX isn't that great compared with otuer cameras in thsi department yet) as well as soem lowl ight focusing point issues and an umber of other smaller issues-- but of course none o these means much if you're not itnerested in thsoe features anyways- but if they can be offered for aroudn the same price- in an updated version, then they woudl be ni=ce to have IF you decide they are useful-
> 
> The ISO capabiklities of the 1DX are icnredible compared to my 7D- I was actually kinda shocked at how high I could go and get pretty decent resutls with hte 1DX- plus full frame was a treat-



I agree that if you can wait, you should. If you can't wait and can afford it, you should absolutely buy a 1DX now. Or else a 5D3, or 6D...or any combination.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 1, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I agree that if you can wait, you should. If you can't wait and can afford it, you should absolutely buy a 1DX now. Or else a 5D3, or 6D...or any combination.



In this case I must admit that I don't get the reason for waiting. What would you be waiting for?

There is no 1D-X Mark II or anything like it coming out anytime soon. There's no one pushing Canon to release anything like that in a hurry, not with the Nikon D4 being as it is. If Nikon would bring out a D5 or D4s or whatever its name, which would be topping Canon's 1D-X in many characteristics, things would look different, but this not happening.

As for the high MP Canon camera, where is it? There is not even a product announcement out. There are only rumors. If you want to wait, you will probably still be waiting in about 2 years.


----------



## Vossie (Oct 1, 2013)

I would wait for the higher MP medium format Canon EOS. That will allow you to scan your books with much more detail than the mere 18 MP of the 1Dx.

I hope they will give the medium format EOS a decent fbs, otherwise it will take too much time to scan your books. (With a 12 fps 1Dx it will aready cost you half a minute to scan a 360 page book, provided that your buffer dos not run full).


----------



## dude (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 5Diii so the 1DX is a luxury for me. I can wait. I would like to buy it now though. The biggest reason for me waiting is for the dual pixel sensor. Low light focusing is a big deal and I think the dual pixel tech will refine this a bit more. I am also hopeful it will improve the focus response time in AI servo. 

Am I crazy for thinking that sensor will improve those two areas?


----------



## unfocused (Oct 1, 2013)

dude said:


> The biggest reason for me waiting is for the dual pixel sensor.



The biggest benefits of dual pixel sensors is for live-view focusing and video. Neither of these are priorities of the 1D-X target market. Canon will be in no hurry to put this technology in the 1D-X series and if it requires any tradeoffs it may never make it into the series.


----------



## RGF (Oct 1, 2013)

unfocused said:


> dude said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest reason for me waiting is for the dual pixel sensor.
> ...



Probably will see dual pixels in 5D M4 - just like the 5D M3 has an HDR mode and the 1Dx does not


----------



## surapon (Oct 1, 2013)

NostraHistoria said:


> Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> 
> What is the verdict?



Dear Friend.
Yes, You have a choice Buy 1Dx now = $6,800 US Dollars and get 18 MP sensor----BUT , If you already have 2-3 years old good camera--Just use that money buy the Best Lenses---Just In my IDEA, I will wait another 6 months( Next Summer Big show in Las Vegas) for the new 1Ds mk IV= $ 8,000 US Dollars = 36 MP ( or More than 36 MP ??).
I have learn from the PRO, = Buy the New camera , If double MP. ( L. X H.)= 2 times of MP. of your old camera, and 50% improvement of Higher ISO. of your old camera.

Yes, I already have Canon 20D, 1DS MK I, 7D, 5D MK II---------My Friends ask me , Why I do not buy 5D MK III and 1Dx now---I tell all my friends that , I already have the thing that I need to do the good Job for my Hobby, Plus for my Past Time " PRO " + I already have 13 " L " Lens of total 37 " L " lens MFG. by Canon and I will have 24 " L " Lenses to buy in the near future----Ha, Ha, Ha..
Yes, I will wait for 3D and 1Ds MK IV in 2014.

YES, THAT JUST ONLY MY IDEA, and I am not the real PRO , YET.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 2, 2013)

surapon said:


> NostraHistoria said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is the time to finally buy the 1DX. I have enough money. However, should I wait for an upgrade? I am not an expert who reads photo forums and rumors everyday. I came here to ask you camera junkies if it is time to buy it or wait.
> ...



Pros generally need multiple camera bodies. A pair of 1Dx cameras is eye wateringly expensive and doesn't offer much more over a pair of 5DIII's in terms of features. Ok, the 1Dx is built more robustly, has better AI Servo tracking (the 5DIII is no slouch in this area) and 12 fps. But it's shutter sounds like a machine gun (loud and fast) compared to the softer 5DIII, which has a fantastic quiet mode....which really works. 
As a working pro, I saw more avantages in a pair of 5DIII's than a pair of 1Dx's. I have a yearly budget for upgrading cameras and lenses, my camera body upgrades (over two years) easily fell into that bracket. This year, it's time to upgrade my 24-70L for a mkII and maybe one other lens upgrade.


----------



## M.ST (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait for an update if you don´t need a new camera yet.

There is a professional event in Berlin that start from oct 12th. On my invite is a 1D style body.

We will see what is coming or maybe will announced.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 2, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Wait for an update if you don´t need a new camera yet.
> 
> There is a professional event in Berlin that start from oct 12th. On my invite is a 1D style body.
> 
> We will see what is coming or maybe will announced.



we have discussed that already. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17249.0

seems like an discussion forum.. so chance for an announcment are small.


----------



## surapon (Oct 3, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > NostraHistoria said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear GMCPhotographics
Great suggestion, Sir---You are right, We, as the Press/ Photographers, we need 2 or 3 cameras body for many Lenses as " Army in one "---For many type of Photos, and many type of Distant to the subjects---With out waste our time to change the lenses, and the get the dust in to the sensor = Bad UFOs.
Yes, I try 1Dx two months ago, Free try from CPS, And I try to print 36 X 42 Inches and 42 X 60 inches / Hard Print on my HP. Large format Printer, I still do not like the quality of 18-19 MP sensor of 1Dx Which Not Much difference to my dear 5D MK II= in day light scenery views)---That why I will wait for 3D or 1Ds MK IV, which should more than 36 MP ( Which will beat Nikon D800 , or D800E= 36.3 MP.).
Have a great night, Sir. Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Nazareth (Oct 3, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that if you can wait, you should. If you can't wait and can afford it, you should absolutely buy a 1DX now. Or else a 5D3, or 6D...or any combination.
> ...



I think there's enough 'growing pain issues' with the 1DX that Canon might produce a secodn version that addresses the issues- Just speculation of course- but if I wasn't wanting a new 1DX right away, and I had other cameras which I liked using and gave good results, (perhaps 5D2, or 1D3 or whatever), I'd wait a year or two to see if the issues are addressed (ones that can't be fixed via firmware upgrade).

The 1DX as it is is no sluch- it's a great rugged camera- and woudl be a worthy investment for the reasons I mentioned in previous post- but if I was in no rush, I'd just hold off a bit and see if canon might be planning somethign with improvements- and who knows, they might even be able to throw in a coupel more megapixels? maybe not, but who knows-


----------

